# Dad finally got one



## riskyb (Jun 3, 2016)

Went fishing with Capt Fred and dad finally hooked into a good one it was a fight for him but the grins was worth it


----------



## julian faedo (Jun 3, 2016)

nice one


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a good one.


----------

